# hedgehog losing weight.



## v.bow (Nov 1, 2010)

is it normal for a hedgehog to start losing "baby fat" after age 5 month? 

my girl keeps losing weight. running just as much as day 1, but consistently losing weight. 3-4 hours a night, 8-9 hour dark nights.

274g when she arrived, last night shes 239g. is this normal? she has not hit 260g in a while.

my food is 30% protein and 15% fat. should i feed him some fattier.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't know if it's normal, but my boy Cholla is about 9 months old or so now. He got up to about 310 & is down to about 266 now. Don't know really why, everything looks good. I think it's just because he runs so much (like 6-8 hours a night). 
I have started to add waxworms as a treat, along with more mealies. 

What is everything else like? Has the food changed? Is she still eating the same amount? Poop look good? I don't know, but just thought I would share my experience.
*edited to correct Cholla's age*


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

No, that weight loss is not normal. If she is an avid runner she may be running all the weight off. You can give her a higher fat food and see if that helps.


----------



## v.bow (Nov 1, 2010)

everything seems normal other then her poop being black, but her poop has always been black. 

shes eating normal and very active. 

so higher fat food...shes on 15% fat right now...should i be trying 20%?

should i be seriously worried?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

What kind of food does your hedgie eat? I just ask because it might help to figure out what would be good to try adding to it


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Are you sure her poop is black and not a very dark brown or is it dark green. Rub it in a paper towel to see for sure. What texture is it when fresh? It should be almost like toothpaste texture? Poop when dried out can look black.


----------



## v.bow (Nov 1, 2010)

sorry. my mistake. it took 2 days but i finally got a good look at his poop when its fresh and it is a darker brown. so far his weight is stable...at 244g hopefully it stays that way...thanks guys.


----------

